
No, The iPad 2 Will Not Revolutionize Education - audreyw
http://www.hackeducation.com/2011/03/05/no-the-ipad-2-will-not-revolutionize-education/
======
personalcompute
The only things the iPad2 will be revolutionizing are things safely inside
Steve Job's Reality Distortion Field.

